# D3100 blurry pictures



## fbalestreri (Nov 18, 2011)

I have been using my d3100 to take pictures at the kids basketball games and some of the pictures have blurry images and clear images. I think this is due to the way that autof focus works. I was using the sports mode. SHould I be on manual focus or I saw somewhere that there is a single focus. ALso, do I need to use the sports mode? In some gyms, there isnt great lighting and the flash was not working with the sports mode.


----------



## borisnikon (Nov 18, 2011)

I would use shutter priority mode as you can use the flash under speeds of 1/200th second


----------



## FearNothing321 (Nov 18, 2011)

were you using the kit lens?  The blurryness is coming from using a slower shutter speed.

I agree on shutter priority or even going full manual so you can control both shutter speed and the f/stop.

the popup flash will not work when using shutter speeds greater that 1/200.  When shooting sports you are gonna want to have a shutter speed around 1/400 or 1/500 of a second and the widest aperture you can use.  Don't be afraid to raise your ISO to get the shutter speed that you want.     

I currently use my D3100 to shoot sports.  Most of the time I use my Nikon 50mm 1.8 G lens which works really good.


----------



## indiabravo (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, can you post any photos with the exif data intact? This would enable us to help you better. Basically for this type of shot/lighting you would need a fast shutter speed and higher ISO. A fast lens would help as well especially if you are using a telephoto

Iain


----------



## KmH (Nov 28, 2011)

fbalestreri said:


> I have been using my d3100 to take pictures at the kids basketball games and some of the pictures have blurry images and clear images. I think this is due to the way that autof focus works. I was using the sports mode. SHould I be on manual focus or I saw somewhere that there is a single focus. ALso, do I need to use the sports mode? In some gyms, there isnt great lighting and the flash was not working with the sports mode.


The blurry shots are likely caused by to slow a shutter speed.

Though your camera was set to Sports mode, it's still an unintelligent machine.


----------

